# Wanting to give up



## Cin (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't take myself anymore, i can't runaway from myself. Everything im doing is going wrong, im tripping over myself at every step. Im being told to change my negative attitude but i don't see that i have one. I just give up on life, i give up trying to refrain myself from my stupid actions. After all thats what i am.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 17, 2005)

You're definitely not stupid. You're hurting a lot and that makes life very hard. Do you have anyone you could call to be with right now? A friend?

Please look at this website. There are phone numbers and an email address to contact someone to talk to about this darkness you're going through.

http://www.samaritans.org.uk/

There are some more resources here:

http://www.psychlinks.ca/pages/suicide.htm

Please just hold on. You're reaching out here. Please keep talking here.


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 17, 2005)

Good suggestion, Janet! Cin, hon, you're just floundering right now. We've all felt that way at one time or another. When it gets bad, like this, you really need somebody to talk to.


----------



## Cin (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you for replying to my post and telling me about the samaritans, i rang them and it kept me calm for a while. Then throughout the night my friend was awake to talk me to sleep. Today im feeling rundown, still shaking, i may go to see my doctor today; not sure if i can bring myself to go, there''s not much she can do i guess.
Im sorry i was in a bad way last night, and i managed to refrian from doing anything stupid again, thank you for our help

cin xxxxxxx


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 18, 2005)

Please go see your doctor. We really want you to feel better. 

Everyone needs help now and then. It's ok.


----------



## Cin (Jan 18, 2005)

i didnt get a chance to, mum was around me all morning and afternoon, again with her "words of wisdom" and how i don't fit into the criteria, and that I havent got a problem...Im sorry this is turning into a rant, im just not coping very well since yesterday, i`ll perk up later. Idon't ushally go on past two days.
Thank you for your help, i will go to the doctor.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## cm (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Cin,

Just wanted to say I agree with Janet that you need to get some help from a doctor.  Remember some doctors are better at this than others.  You may have to try a couple of doctors, but keep trying.  You really can be helped to make your life much better.  Keep us posted on how things are going.
cm


----------

